# ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

*Miami Heat (41-16)*​
<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="JONES, DAMON" TITLE="JONES, DAMON" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/heat/JONES, DAMON.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="WADE, DWAYNE" TITLE="WADE, DWAYNE" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/heat/WADE, DWAYNE.jpg">







<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="HASLEM, UDONIS" TITLE="HASLEM, UDONIS" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/heat/HASLEM, UDONIS.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="DOLEAC, MICHAEL" TITLE="DOLEAC, MICHAEL" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/heat/DOLEAC, MICHAEL.jpg">


VS.










*Orlando Magic (28-26)* ​
<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="NELSON, JAMEER" TITLE="NELSON, JAMEER" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/magic/NELSON, JAMEER.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="FRANCIS, STEVE" TITLE="FRANCIS, STEVE" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/magic/FRANCIS, STEVE.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="HILL, GRANT" TITLE="HILL, GRANT" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/magic/HILL, GRANT.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="HOWARD, DWIGHT" TITLE="HOWARD, DWIGHT" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/magic/HOWARD, DWIGHT.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="CATO, KELVIN" TITLE="CATO, KELVIN" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/magic/CATO, KELVIN.jpg">

NBA.com's Preview of Tonight's Game 

After winning their first game since Shaquille O'Neal was injured, the Miami Heat attempt to complete a home-and-away series sweep of the host Orlando Magic on Sunday. 

Dwyane Wade scored 14 of his team-high 25 points in the fourth quarter as the Heat extended their winning streak over the Magic to six games with a 101-98 victory Saturday at Miami. 

The Heat extended their home winning streak to eight games and improved to 12-0 at home against intradivision opponents this season. 

Michael Doleac posted 10 points and eight rebounds while starting in place of O'Neal, who is day-to-day with a strained left knee. 

Wade has scored over 20 points in five consecutive games, averaging 28 points over that stretch while leading the Heat to a 3-2 record. 

Miami's Damon Jones has been effective with his 3-point shooting, hitting 60 percent (30-of-50) from the arc while posting at least two in six straight games. 

Despite a 28-point effort by Grant Hill on Saturday, the Magic lost their fifth straight game on the road. 

Making his first start of the season, rookie Jameer Nelson collected 13 points, eight rebounds and seven assists and Steve Francis added 16 points for Orlando 

The Magic have won 10 of their last 13 games at home en route to a 19-7 record at T.D. Waterhouse Centre. However, their success has not carried over against the Heat, who have seven wins in their last 11 trips to Orlando.


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

I'll take Miami. Francis doesn't seem to be himself lately, and Wade is on a tear without Shaq.


----------



## Nique21 (Jan 12, 2005)

Heat by 11


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

the 2 games we had lost without Shaq were on the road and it went into OT.

Lets see the outcome of this game.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

On paper, the Magic take this one easily. But that's why games are played. It's in Orlando, though, so the Magic have a better shot tonight than last night.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

my prediction:
Heat 110
-
Orlando 104


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> On paper, the Magic take this one easily. But that's why games are played. It's in Orlando, though, so the Magic have a better shot tonight than last night.



The way Orlando has been playing for a while, it doesn't really matter what the paper shows. Although being in Orlando and losing a close one last night, it is probably safe to take Orlando tonight.


----------



## quick (Feb 13, 2004)

It's gonna be good as yesterdays game. But I think Orlando will win this time.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

I'm pretty confident that Magic will win. Hill played well and Nelson played well, but that was about it and they only lost by three in Miami.


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

That picture of Eddie Jordan sticks out like a sore thumb


----------



## Flawda Gatorz (Feb 27, 2005)

my prediction: Heat 87, Orlando 96

Howard with 15+ rebounds


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

adarsh1 said:


> That picture of Eddie Jordan sticks out like a sore thumb


You mean Eddie Jones? I had to use a picture of him from a different site because for some reason there wasn't one of him in the gallery I got the others from.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

going to be tough. on the road without shaq. Heat lost two games that went into OT earlier this week under the same circumstances. Hopefully Wade does what he has been doing lately, leading Heat to a win. If he owns Francis like he did yesterday, Heat could very well pull out a tough victory.


----------



## ian (Jun 4, 2003)

Gotta take the Magic, I'll predict 94-82


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Nelson's officially in the starting lineup again for this one. :greatjob:


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

The Academy Awards are on every TV for miles around. :soapbox:


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

daaaamn dwight got ups


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

If Orlando doesn't wanna guard Laettner he'll score 30 with those jumpers....

they did the same thing yesterday, maybe Orlando doesn't read their scouting reports b/c Udon, Laettner and Doleac can all shoot the J


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

Whodinee said:


> daaaamn dwight got ups


 :yes:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Francis should apply some ice to his mouth too.....quit talking and play for once


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

I haven't gotten much chance to see Dwight Howard play this guy is good.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Francis should apply some ice to his mouth too.....quit talking and play for once


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

ooooooh the screen by Laettner!
Jameer Nelson 

YOU GOT............
JACKED UP!!!!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

uh oh Hill to the locker room...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Heat 26
Magic 24

End of 1st Qtr


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> uh oh Hill to the locker room...


nothing serious


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

LBJthefuturegoat said:


> nothing serious


 yep...good to hear


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Christ we suck.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

awww is Stevie done icing his eye?

I hope he feels so much better!! poor baby


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Meanwhile, Shaq_Diesel continues to hate on Francis for no reason :laugh:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I don't like him b/c he runs his mouth all game, and doesn't back himself up

He's like Gilbert Arenas or Baron Davis...shut up and play...


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

I haven't seen him run his mouth yet.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Francis doesn't even care anymore. This is ****ing ridiculous. :upset:


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

so how are these roll players doing? Wade hasnt even tried to assert himself yet, and we are up 11. Laettner, Damon, Haslem, Rasual, and Dooling are doing what they do best


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

YoYoYoWasup said:


> I haven't seen him run his mouth yet.


he hasnt been the same since he lost his cuttino


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

who needs Shaq?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> so how are these roll players doing? Wade hasnt even tried to assert himself yet, and we are up 11. Laettner, Damon, Haslem, Rasual, and Dooling are doing what they do best


Don't get too excited. Orlando has a habit of making other teams role players look great.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Boy, Dwight has got some good hands. He has gotten or almost gotten a number of steals.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Francis is going to get moved this off-season, but who is going to want him?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

we're knocking down all our open jumpers....how many assists does dwyane have?


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

HKF said:


> Francis is going to get moved this off-season, but who is going to want him?


Good Question...I know he probably wouldn't but if he went to a team like the Hawks, they could Draft Bogut and would have a decent team....


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Miami can't miss... what are you going to do?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

HKF said:


> Francis is going to get moved this off-season, but who is going to want him?



No doubt someone would want him. Question would be is do the teams that would want him have anything Orlando would want. Particularly a good, young SG.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

wade has 6 assists, but also 4 turnovers


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

you could put a hand in our face and maybe stop letting us shoot uncontested jump shots for the past 2 games....


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

JNice said:


> No doubt someone would want him. Question would be is do the teams that would want him have anything Orlando would want. Particularly a good, young SG.


Like Tracy McGrady? :sad:


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Captain Obvious said:


> Like Tracy McGrady? :sad:



:laugh: 

Yeah, pretty much. I threw out a Tmac for Francis and Garrity trade. Unfortunately, no takers.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

You can tell pretty easily in this game which team is better coached.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

maybe the Magic will quit at halftime and ESPN can show some WS of Poker reruns...

this is putting me to sleep


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> maybe the Magic will quit at halftime and ESPN can show some WS of Poker reruns...
> 
> this is putting me to sleep


So do you make comments like this just to try and get something going? Seems like you do. Which unless I am incorrect is what is classified as baiting.

Have a little class.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

JNice said:


> So do you make comments like this just to try and get something going? Seems like you do. Which unless I am incorrect is what is classified as baiting.
> 
> Have a little class.


 Nobody is talking...I'm trying to get someone to talk about the game, not how the Magic are gonna get rid of Steve Francis in the offseason...


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Nobody is talking...I'm trying to get someone to talk about the game, not how the Magic are gonna get rid of Steve Francis in the offseason...



So what do you want, to get some Magic fans in here cussing you out? Because from the stuff you are posting, that wouldn't be unexpected.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

And for christ's sakes, somebody tell the guy announcing the game that it is "Jameer" not "Jamar" ....


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

JNice said:


> So what do you want, to get some Magic fans in here cussing you out? Because from the stuff you are posting, that wouldn't be unexpected.


 no...let's talk about the game...like I said before...


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Nobody is talking...I'm trying to get someone to talk about the game, not how the Magic are gonna get rid of Steve Francis in the offseason...


No, you're trying to start something. You'd think you were out there playing the way you talk sometimes .


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Too bad the trading deadline is passed, I really want to trade Steve Francis right now. He just flat out sucks. He's not even trying to win.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Hopefully the Heat will finish strong!!!

We cant afford to come out soft and let the Magic have a HUGE 3rd qtr...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Captain Obvious said:


> No, you're trying to start something. You'd think you were out there playing the way you talk sometimes .


 This thread is alot more interesting for everyone if we talk about the game...that's what I'm trying to do...


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

hobojoe said:


> Too bad the trading deadline is passed, I really want to trade Steve Francis right now. He just flat out sucks. He's not even trying to win.



In his defense, we don't really know if the eye is effecting him or not. Might be, might not be. If I remember correctly, he was actually scratched on his eyeball.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Meantime, Howard has a monster first quarter and how does he get rewarded? By getting no touches in the 2nd quarter. Johnny Davis needs to go, jesus christ. Get Flip Saunders for all I care, he did a good job with KG at least.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

is this game on Sun Sports too?


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

JNice said:


> In his defense, we don't really know if the eye is effecting him or not. Might be, might not be. If I remember correctly, he was actually scratched on his eyeball.


 Then he shouldn't be out there taking stupid shots and hurting the team. If he's going to hurt the team, don't play. If not, at least take the freakin ball to the hoop.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> is this game on Sun Sports too?


 No, but it is on UPN over here though.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

hobojoe said:


> Then he shouldn't be out there taking stupid shots and hurting the team. If he's going to hurt the team, don't play. If not, at least take the freakin ball to the hoop.


 and he doesn't seem to be playing hard on defense...if he isn't gonna play hard
#1 don't put him on Dwyane
#2 take him off the floor

why doesn't Jameer and Christie play more minutes? Jameer has done a damn good job when Dooling isn't on the floor, and Christie could probably D up Dwyane a little better with his length and Defensive skills...


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> why doesn't Jameer and Christie play more minutes? Jameer has done a damn good job when Dooling isn't on the floor, and Christie could probably D up Dwyane a little better with his length and Defensive skills...


Because Johnny has proven so far this season he isn't very good figuring out lineups and matchups. Actually, he has been pretty terrible at it this year.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

YoYoYoWasup said:


> Meantime, Howard has a monster first quarter and how does he get rewarded? By getting no touches in the 2nd quarter. Johnny Davis needs to go, jesus christ. *Get Flip Saunders for all I care, he did a good job with KG at least.*


Why are u making it sound like Saunders would be just a little upgrade over Davis? Saunders is an excellent coach and landing him would be the best thing thats happened to the Magics franchise since Hill got healthy!


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

HEATLUNATIC said:


> Why are u making it sound like Saunders would be just a little upgrade over Davis? Saunders is an excellent coach and landing him would be the best thing thats happened to the Magics franchise since Hill got healthy!


I agree, I was just saying at the very least, at least he developed his stud high school big man properly. Howard has immense potential that will never be completely tapped as long as Davis is head coach.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Cato was totally moving on that one........haha


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

Is Francis just tanking or what? He hasn't responded well to the whole missing the All-Star game losing Mobley thing it seems.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Francis is cracking me up....why don't the other 4 guys just stay back on D so the Heat don't get anymore fast break points?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

[email protected] Franchise

"My not making the All-Star team is like Jay-Z not winning the Grammy"

who did he deserve to make it over?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

:curse: It is not Jamar you moron!


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

This game has been about turnovers. If Orlando doesn't turn the ball over so damned much, they'd be fine.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Let's go. They're finally missing shots, this is the Magic's chance to make this a game.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> [email protected] Franchise
> 
> "My not making the All-Star team is like Jay-Z not winning the Grammy"
> 
> who did he deserve to make it over?


 Paul Pierce and Ben Wallace at the very least.


----------



## BigWill33176 (Dec 21, 2003)

Paul Pierce no, Ben Wallace yes


Btw, Dwight Howard has a huge body and a tiny little meatball looking head.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Pierce maybe....


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

he'll french fry you?

wtf???


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

lol @ Damon

Give him the Oscar!


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

what a flop by Damon Jones ..

I wish the NBA could penalize guys for faking it like that ... that drives me nuts.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

we're even now...b/c nobody even touched Jameer "Jamar" Nelson


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Thank God for Nelson. Stupid foul by Haslem.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

hobojoe said:


> Thank God for Nelson. Stupid foul by Haslem.


 hard to be a stupid foul when he didn't even touch him....


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

JNice said:


> what a flop by Damon Jones ..
> 
> I wish the NBA could penalize guys for faking it like that ... that drives me nuts.


 Not to mention that I was watching the ref that made the call, and he clearly was not watching the play when he called the foul. I even rewinded it (TiVo) and looked again, the ref wasn't even watching. He just heard someone hit the deck, looked over and saw it was Damon Jones and blew his whistle. Refs should be penalized for that too, that's just ridiculous.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

holy Francis


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Franchise!!! :jawdrop:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

nice play Steve....you're still losing by 10 and dancing up the court....

clap clap clap


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

why doesnt he play this hard and this well the entire game. Nice play by francis


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade on the break!!!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade had the charge!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Please Steve Francis, turn this into a personal battle between you and Dwyane Wade....


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Dunk. of. the. year. Wow.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> maybe the Magic will quit at halftime and ESPN can show some WS of Poker reruns...
> 
> this is putting me to sleep


you jinxed it once 19 now only down by 11


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

hahaha back to his ice bag............


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> nice play Steve....you're still losing by 10 and dancing up the court....
> 
> clap clap clap


Can't you ever give credit to anyone not on the Heat? Good God, that's one of the best dunks you'll see and you still have to find something wrong with what he did.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I said good dunk...

but you're down 10, go back on defense

did you see when Dwyane beat everyone down the court and dunked it?

It did dance around, put mouse ears on and pose? no, he went back on defense.

Maybe Grant Hill can teach Franchise something....


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Amazing, 32 yrs old and 4 yrs off and still one of the best finishers in the league.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

I thought Wade couldnt shoot???:laugh: 

Keep haten!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

wade just crossed somebody up

(no, i refuse to say break his ankles since it was hill)


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> hahaha back to his ice bag............


I don't understand, you're making fun of the guy for icing his black eye? Maybe you're getting a little nervous now that this is a game...


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> wade just crossed somebody up
> 
> (no, i refuse to say break his ankles since it was hill)


with the MJ push off ...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Captain Obvious said:


> I don't understand, you're making fun of the guy for icing his black eye? Maybe you're getting a little nervous now that this is a game...


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

too big...lol


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

JNice said:


> with the MJ push off ...


oh no, the comparisons to MJ are gonna turn this place crazy......


----------



## BigWill33176 (Dec 21, 2003)

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


btw that dunk was nasty but i prefer keyon's yesterday because of the crossup before it.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Who stuck the little fella??? :laugh:


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> > Why do you have pictures of little children with black eyes just lying around? Kind of sick isn't it?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

yep it's obviously something that I had on my hard drive....I have my own little steve francis folder for times like this...


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

the 4th quarter is wade's quarter


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

That's a bail out call.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> the 4th quarter is wade's quarter


yep


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade is $$$ from mid-range!!!


----------



## BigWill33176 (Dec 21, 2003)

Oh my god, I didn't know that R. Kelly was a Heat fan!

:biggrin:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

"Wade can't shoot"


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

wade doing everything in this qtr


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

E.J. for 3!!!


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

What a great decision by the vet Doug Christie.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

ENJOY


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Here come the Maaaaaaagic!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade comes back from the bench...and nails the coffin shut


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Captain Obvious said:


> Here come the Maaaaaaagic!!!


With Wade on the bench...


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

What a blowout, they should've switched to the World Series of Poker at halftime like Shaq_Diesel suggested. :laugh:


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

HEATLUNATIC said:


> With Wade on the bench...


Who cares .. ?? .. then get him off the bench.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

JNice said:


> Who cares .. ?? .. then get him off the bench.


U really want that???

We know that Franchise sure as hell DOESNT!!! :laugh:


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Wade's been out of the game for 21 seconds, give me a break .


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

yep the Magic have cut a big lead down to 4, with Wade on the bench, at home agains the Heat, without Shaq....

quite simply you could have the greatest comeback in NBA history...

Dwyane comes back in, and takes over just like yesterday


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Captain Obvious said:


> Wade's been out of the game for 21 seconds, give me a break .


 :laugh:


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> yep the Magic have cut a big lead down to 4, with Wade on the bench, at home agains the Heat, without Shaq....
> 
> quite simply you could have the greatest comeback in NBA history...
> 
> Dwyane comes back in, and takes over just like yesterday


I figured if Orlando actually won this one the excuses would just come a flowing.


----------



## BigWill33176 (Dec 21, 2003)

JNice said:


> ENJOY





Hedo just creamed his pants in that pic!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

nope if you won, you won....

but you know you beat us at less than 100%


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

I love the trash talk going on between the magic and heat fans, signs of a true rivalry

unlike some fake ones some fans on this board were trying to start up earlier


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> nope if you won, you won....
> 
> but you know you beat us at less than 100%


I could care less ... Orlando has been playing like crap lately and a win is a win. Whether we are playing on Mars or if your team only has a bunch of Mouseketeers on it.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Magic hasnt beat us the last 2 seasons. This is a one sided rivalry if a rivalry at all.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> Magic hasnt beat us the last 2 seasons. This is a one sided rivalry if a rivalry at all.


 you got that one right

only rivalry is because we are both in the sunshine state


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

E.J. is getting it done with Wade on the bench!!!

WOW!!!


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> you got that one right
> 
> only rivalry is because we are both in the sunshine state


Are you kidding me? I guess you guys forgot how you got Wade, it wasn't from being better than us.

Remind me again, which Florida team's made the Finals?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

ENJOY #2


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Stevie's decided to turn on the switch in the second half I suppose. If only he had brought his game in the first half. Did he even take the ball to the rim once in the first half? I don't think he did.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Captain Obvious said:


> Are you kidding me? I guess you guys forgot how you got Wade, it wasn't from being better than us.
> 
> Remind me again, which Florida team's made the Finals?


and who has Shaq now???


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

remember when TMac was going to sign with the Heat, and changed his mind in the middle of the night....

man that woulda changed history a little bit wouldn't it?


----------



## BigZep (Jan 14, 2005)

It's like the refs have their whistles blown before Francis hits the hole.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

HEATLUNATIC said:


> and who has Shaq now???


 Great argument!!! Wait, what's your point again?


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

the lucky bounce


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

E.J. for 3!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

EJ with the shooters roll!


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Clearly a travel and/or charge on Wade. No way that 3-pointer by Jones should count, no freakin way. :upset:


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

hobojoe said:


> Great argument!!! Wait, what's your point again?


We have Shaq and your team (with the exception of Hill and Turk) is a f'n joke!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

no a travel is what Steve Francis just did....it's when you walk without the ball


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

obvious travel...if they didnt call that, than wow


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Francis should stop crying, it might hurt his eye and he'll have to go to the bench for more ice....


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

That's a phantom foul. What the hell is this?


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

what happened to francis' eye?


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

one of the better game threads ive seen


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Magic at the line 33 times. And they still complaining. wow


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Can a non-Heat/Magic fan explain to me why Magic fans are complaining about calls?


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

DuMa said:


> what happened to francis' eye?


Iverson scratched his cornea.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Udon with the SMASH!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

jump ball


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

my point exactly

why is Francis talking to Rasual Butler right now?

shut up and play instead of running your mouth all night


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> my point exactly
> 
> why is Francis talking to Rasual Butler right now?


Better question is why is a scrub like Rasual Butler saying anything to Francis?


----------



## BigWill33176 (Dec 21, 2003)

Francis should take a page from Wade's book on clutch free-throw shooting.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

wade stoping the dunk


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade is SUPER-MAN!!!

Shaq loves it!!!


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Excellent play by Wade.


----------



## BigWill33176 (Dec 21, 2003)

Captain Obvious said:


> Better question is why is a scrub like Rasual Butler saying anything to Francis?



Better question is why is anyone on the Magic is allowed on the same court as Dwyane Wade? (Hill excluded, as usual, from the smack talk)


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Captain Obvious said:


> Better question is why is a scrub like Rasual Butler saying anything to Francis?


Francis got up and said something. Rasual is supposed to cry and run away from mighty francis who wanted to start somthing?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww Stevie? Did you get stripped?

Lay on the floor and cry


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Captain Obvious said:


> Better question is why is a scrub like Rasual Butler saying anything to Francis?


because he is on a championship contender team as for Francis a playoff contender team.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Can Francis control himself at all on the court?? He b****es about everything..


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Can a non-Heat/Magic fan explain to me why Magic fans are complaining about calls?


Maybe a non-Heat/Magic fan can explain why the Heat fans are so immature.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

DHarris34Phan said:


> Can Francis control himself at all on the court?? He b****es about everything..


 THANK YOU!

NON-BIASED FAN SAYS IT BEST


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

JNice said:


> Maybe a non-Heat/Magic fan can explain why the Heat fans are so immature.


Your the one that said the Magic would sweep the Heat this weekend!!! :laugh:


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

This has been a very good second half for the Magic. Looks like this one's going down to the wire, hopefully the Magic can pull it out on their home floor.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

I've been watching this whole game, and it just seems as Francis is either b****ing at the officials, or his teamates


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

mmmmm....... i think that was a foul


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Damon for 3


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> THANK YOU!
> 
> NON-BIASED FAN SAYS IT BEST


 :laugh: When has a Magic fan ever tried to claim that Francis doesn't whine?


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

D.J. for 3!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

that play for damon always works


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

Oh Oh danger time for the Magic.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

weak call on Eddie there


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

EJ has stepped up tonight....again


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

E.J. again!!!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Udon to the line!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

the execution is too pretty.........


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

hey 2 more turnovers and Dwyane has a triple double


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

HEATLUNATIC said:


> Your the one that said the Magic would sweep the Heat this weekend!!! :laugh:



That was sarcasm. And what does that have to do with maturity? That would be classified as stupidity.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

We might be considered immature for a few reasons, maybe I can explain:

We're a relatively young fan base here, all basically between about 16-22 yrs old.
We're very cocky and enjoy talking trash
We're fans of a good team, who didn't get alot of respect last year, so now we're living it up.


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

Its over...


----------



## BigWill33176 (Dec 21, 2003)

HOOOYAH

That's the game!!

Kiss Dwyane Wade's feet Magic Fans!!!!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Franchise got stripped!!! :laugh: 

D.J. with the layup!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

francis stripped. Damon layup.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> We might be considered immature for a few reasons, maybe I can explain:
> 
> We're a relatively young fan base here, all basically between about 16-22 yrs old.
> We're very cocky and enjoy talking trash
> We're fans of a good team, who didn't get alot of respect last year, so now we're living it up.


I would agree.


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

Microism of Francis's game, turns it over and loses the game for his team.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Hopefully Orlando will lose a couple more so Johnny Davis can be fired.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Turn the park lights off....this one is over

Heat 3
Magic 0


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I wish it wasn't Grant Hill....but what a block by Dwyane


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade with the block on Hill!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

I remeber during the preaseason when we beat them w/o shaq, and Magic fans said there would BE NO CHANCE WHATSOEVER of that happening during the regular season. Oh how stupid does that look now


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

OT:

With this win, the Heat have equalled their win total from last season.


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

Shanghai Kid said:


> Microism of Francis's game, turns it over and loses the game for his team.


yea, after almost single handedly getting them back in it. say what you want about francis, but he puts his balls on the line when he plays.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> I remeber during the preaseason when we beat them w/o shaq, and Magic fans said there would BE NO CHANCE WHATSOEVER of that happening during the regular season. Oh how stupid does that look now



Go find the quotes and I'll believe you.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

BTW: Whats the a block by Wade on Hill?


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

JNice said:


> Go find the quotes and I'll believe you.


your gonna make me look. Alright, gonna take some time though. I have a very good memory and I know it was said


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Put in the Dodger........


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> I remeber during the preaseason when we beat them w/o shaq, and Magic fans said there would BE NO CHANCE WHATSOEVER of that happening during the regular season. Oh how stupid does that look now


Remember when Magic and Wiz fans said that they would be in the hunt for the Southeast division???


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

hit the ice bag Stevie.....


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Good game. I have all the respect in the world for the Miami Heat, too bad their fans can't have any class.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

HEATLUNATIC said:


> Remember when Magic and Wiz fans said that they would be in the hunt for the Southeast division???


Remember when everyone said Minnesota was going to the Finals this year? Some things you can't account for.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

hey Orlando magic fans i feel sorry you have a player like Francis who could be a great player if he dedicate more to his game then his attitude.

Nice game tonight it was a hard fought game by both sides.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Captain Obvious said:


> Good game. I have all the respect in the world for the Miami Heat, too bad their fans can't have any class.


 :sad:


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Unfortunately, it's true. The Heat fans have become extremely arrogant and cocky as of late. Act like you've been there before. Oh wait, you haven't.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

I thought this thread was fun. Just some joking around on both sides. Its supposed to be "rivalry week" isnt it? I never thought of heat/magic as rivals, so this thread was hilarious imo. Hopefully Magic fans dont take the trashtalking seriously


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> I thought this thread was fun. Just some joking around on both sides. Its supposed to be "rivalry week" isnt it? I never thought of heat/magic as rivals, so this thread was hilarious imo. Hopefully Magic fans dont take the trashtalking seriously



It is a bunch of millionaires we don't know playing a game that we aren't while we are discussing it on an internet message board .... I doubt any real offense is being taken.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

JNice said:


> It is a bunch of millionaires we don't know playing a game that we aren't while we are discussing it on an internet message board .... I doubt any real offense is being taken.


well when people are calling us claseless it seems like there is some offense being taken to our comments


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

JNice said:


> It is a bunch of millionaires we don't know playing a game that we aren't while we are discussing it on an internet message board .... I doubt any real offense is being taken.


 It obviously bothers some of you to keep talking about how "classless" the Heat fans are. 

If so, I'm sorry. But at the same time, I'm glad you hate us.

I hated the Lakers, I hated the Bulls, I hate the Patriots. People hate you when you're good. If we get to the point that people hate us like the used to hate Lakers fans on here, I'll be a happy Heat fan.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> well when people are calling us claseless it seems like there is some offense being taken to our comments


Just observations ... you shouldn't be taking offense to those either.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Also, letting us score 112 points without Shaq might say something about your team defense....just an observation


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Turn the park lights off....this one is over
> 
> Heat 3
> Magic 0


This is what people are talking about when they say that you're being classless. Pure baiting and rubbing it in the faces of Magic fans. Serves no other purpose whatsoever.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

if you ever beat us, I expect the same back. It's part of talking basketball on a message board, if you lose, expect to hear some things. You can laugh about it, because it's all in good fun, or you can act like Steve Francis. I'm just having a good time with you guys, so don't take it so hard...


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

JNice said:


> Hopefully Orlando will lose a couple more so Johnny Davis can be fired.


You know, when I saw Clifford Ray standing up and shouting directions during the game it made me think -- I really wouldn't mind firing Davis and letting Ray take over at least on an interim basis. You know that as the big man's coach he'd at least get Howard more touches than he currently gets if he were to take over the head coaching job. Maybe then if he does a good job the rest of the way give him the fulltime job, if not try to get Saunders, or Musselman or someone that may be available after the year like Rick Adelman.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> if you ever beat us, I expect the same back. It's part of talking basketball on a message board, if you lose, expect to hear some things. You can laugh about it, because it's all in good fun, or you can act like Steve Francis. I'm just having a good time with you guys, so don't take it so hard...


I have no problem with it personally, I'll still be able to sleep tonight, trust me. I'm just saying that it clearly is baiting, and whether you like it or not that's against the site's rules. Whether it's in good fun or not, it's baiting and as a moderator especially I'd expect a little more.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> well when people are calling us claseless it seems like there is some offense being taken to our comments


I'm not offended by anybody's comments because this is a message board and people can say, for the most part, whatever they want. I stand by the classless comment. It wasn't directed at all the Heat fans, but I think the guys I was talking about know who they are. 

Also, I don't hate the Heat and I don't envy them either because I can look to the future of this franchise and be hopeful.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> if you ever beat us, I expect the same back. It's part of talking basketball on a message board, if you lose, expect to hear some things. You can laugh about it, because it's all in good fun, or you can act like Steve Francis. I'm just having a good time with you guys, so don't take it so hard...


I can guarantee you that you'll see nothing of the sort from myself, JNice, or hobojoe.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

hobojoe said:


> You know, when I saw Clifford Ray standing up and shouting directions during the game it made me think -- I really wouldn't mind firing Davis and letting Ray take over at least on an interim basis. You know that as the big man's coach he'd at least get Howard more touches than he currently gets if he were to take over the head coaching job. Maybe then if he does a good job the rest of the way give him the fulltime job, if not try to get Saunders, or Musselman or someone that may be available after the year like Rick Adelman.



I've thought about that.... I don't know if Clifford Ray is ready to be a head coach, but I love how he has taken Dwight under his wing. It is almost as if he is just Dwight's coach. He is always up yelling at him and talking to him. Might be worse for Dwight if Clifford had to control the whole team.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

sure i can pretty much bet you guys will except JNICE and HoboJoe but maybe next season when you guys win agaisnt the Heat.

not all Heat fans are like that.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

can the heat go 16-0 against the division? 2 more bobcat games. 1 more orlando game. Would it be the first time this has happened?


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

JNice said:


> I've thought about that.... I don't know if Clifford Ray is ready to be a head coach, but I love how he has taken Dwight under his wing. It is almost as if he is just Dwight's coach. He is always up yelling at him and talking to him. Might be worse for Dwight if Clifford had to control the whole team.


 He'd definitely get less constant one-on-one attention from Ray, which may or may not be a good thing. As a 19-year-old he could probably use all the individual coaching he can get from a guy who's been a big man in the NBA. On the other hand, maybe not having Ray constantly hounding on him could take a little pressure off Dwight when he's out there playing, not having to worry about having to go and discuss every single mistake he makes with Ray. Then of course there's the point about Ray getting Howard more involved offensively if he were to take over at coach, which I think is the deciding factor in my decision if I were running the Magic. I think if they fall below .500 (they haven't been even at .500 the entire season) they need to can Davis. I'd say it's worth giving Ray a shot.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> can the heat go 16-0 against the division? 2 more bobcat games. 1 more orlando game. Would it be the first time this has happened?


That would be quite an accomplishment. One reason I think that may not happen is Miami plays Orlando in the very last game of the season so it's a good possibility that Miami rests Shaq and Wade since their playoff position will likely be secure.


----------

